# PC-Wert? Wieviel kann ich mir erhoffen?



## Ricorod (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo, Leute,
ich wollte meinen PC verkaufen und mit dafür dann ein Netbook oder Notebook (am besten acer aspire) kaufen.
Da ich aber eine Niete in sachen pc hardware bin, wollte ich mal die Meinung von experten hören 
Ich habe ein acer aspire m3200 tower pc mit folgender Konfiguration:

Prozessor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 3,00 GHz (2 CPU)
Arbeitsspeicher: 1,00 GB RAM
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Profesional 
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5450 512 MB
sound: Realtek HD Audio output
Festplatte: 300GB Samsung HD321KJ
DVD Laufwerk: TssTcorp CDDVDW sh-s20_D
Vorne vier USB-Anschlüsse und Mikroanschluss und Kopfhöreranschluss.
Dabei wäre noch ein Benq fp931 plug and play monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 (75Hz)
und eine Logitech Tastatur und eine Logitek Maus.
Hoffe das reicht  
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2013)

Also, viel bringt der nicht mehr, aber wenn Du den im (erweiterten) Bekanntenkreis als KomplettSet an einen verkaufst, der noch keinen PC hat und schon immer mal einen wollte vlt auch nur fürs Surfen, dann kriegst Du vlt 150-200€ "_weil es ein kompletter PC ist_"  vlt auch an einen Rentner oder einen Onkel/Tante von jemandem. Und wenn Du demjenigen vlt dann bei der Erstnutzung etwas hilfst, zahlen die auch gern war mehr, als wenn Du den PC an einen komplett Fremden verkauft

Aber wenn Du den quasi per Anzeige verkaufen willst, wird das trotz Monitor vermutlich nur 100€ bringen, oder weniger... zB schau mal hier Medion PC mit Intel 3GHz / 2GB RAM / 250GB / TV Karte / Cardreader / Windows XP | eBay der hat sogar mehr RAM und ne TV/Radio-Karte, dafür ist die Grafikkarte was schlechter als bei Deinem, wobei die auch bei Dir so schwach ist, dass man die nicht für Gaming ernsthaft brauchen kann.

WENN Du den PC nicht an Bekannte oder deren Bekannte verkaufen willst oder kannst, dann würd ich aber den Monitor lieber separat verkaufen, da nicht jeder auch nen Monitor sucht, wenn er nen PC sucht. Der Monitor allein wird so 20-30€ bringen können.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2013)

ich bezweifele, dass den noch jemand geschenkt nehmen würde.
klingt jetzt vielleicht hart, sehe ich aber so.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bezweifele, dass den noch jemand geschenkt nehmen würde.
> klingt jetzt vielleicht hart, sehe ich aber so.


 
Es gibt halt doch Leute, die noch was zahlen, weil man dann einen PC "hat", und 100€ ist immer noch billiger als ein neuer PC, vor allem is ja Windows mit dabei, das ist nicht unwichtig. und wenn es dann auch noch ein "dankbarer" Rentner oder so aus dem Bekanntenkreis ist, gibt nen Fuffi extra (sofern derjenige nicht grad in Altersarmut steckt)

Ich hab vor nem Jahr auch ein 0815-Sockel775 Board und nen Dualcore 2GHz per Anzeige immer noch für 40€ wegbekommen, weil ein Afrikaner für seine Kinder einfach nur einen PC haben wollte und er nen PC zusammenbauen wollte, weil ansonsten selbst gebrauchte PCs zu teuer waren.


----------



## Ricorod (28. Mai 2013)

Also mehr als 150 € hätte ich auch nicht erwartet ^^ aber das ist genug, um mir mit noch etwas dazuverdientem ein acer aspire notebook zu kaufen, mit dem ich für die schule, arbeiten, videos bearbeiten, und eventuell minecraft oder 4story benutzen kann ;D


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2013)

Würde ich als Bürorechner behalten, oder an Mutter/Vater/Geschwisterchen verschenken. Besser als das Ding zum Elektroschrott zu bringen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab vor nem Jahr auch ein 0815-Sockel775 Board und nen Dualcore 2GHz per Anzeige immer noch für 40€ wegbekommen, weil ein Afrikaner für seine Kinder einfach nur einen PC haben wollte und er nen PC zusammenbauen wollte, weil ansonsten selbst gebrauchte PCs zu teuer waren.


 Na du bist ja einer... Das Ding hätte ich den armen Afrikanern gespendet...


----------



## Ricorod (28. Mai 2013)

Meine Eltern und mein Bruder haben halt mal einen besseren PC/Laptop als ich (beides) .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2013)

Ricorod schrieb:


> Meine Eltern und mein Bruder haben halt mal einen besseren PC/Laptop als ich (beides) .


 Na da musst du aber kräftig aufholen, Bubi. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Na du bist ja einer... Das Ding hätte ich den armen Afrikanern gespendet...


 
Ich hab dem noch nen guten Kühler und ne GT 8800 spontan dazugegeben. Aber ich bin auch nicht so wohlhabend, als dass 40€ mir nicht wehtun  und zudem machte der auch nen Eindruck, als wolle er das alles auch wirklich mit SEINER "Leistung" erwerben, der wollte Graka und Kühler zuerst nicht annehmen bzw. was dazugeben 


@Ricorod: kann aber eben auch sein, dass Du nur 50€ bekommst. Du müsstest halt jemanden finden, dem "einen PC haben" pauschal schon 100-150€ wert ist.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2013)

bei ebay gibts für 139 euro bspw so was (spontan gefunden): 

KOMPLETT PC Intel Core2 Duo E6550 2GB 80GB DVD-BRENNER Win64 19" TFT mit DVI | eBay

MIT garantie sogar, windows ist auch dabei.


----------



## Ricorod (28. Mai 2013)

Ne ^^ Ich will eh nicht zocken ;D Mir reicht ein Acer Aspire 7738G-664G50Mn 17,3 Zoll Duo Core 2.2GHz 500GB HDD 4 GB RAM Notebook 

@Herbboy das ist halt das schwierige :/


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2013)

Ricorod schrieb:


> Ne ^^ Ich will eh nicht zocken ;D


 
hä? 
den link hab ich gepostet, um dir zu zeigen, dass du für deinen rechner -unter normalen umständen- wohl fast gar nichts mehr bekommen dürftest.


----------



## Ricorod (28. Mai 2013)

Ok verdammt


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei ebay gibts für 139 euro bspw so was (spontan gefunden):
> ...
> MIT garantie sogar, windows ist auch dabei.


Klar gibt es das, aber ich redete ja auch nicht von einem Preis, den man bei ebay beim Verkauf an "Fremde" ansetzen/erwarten sollte. Es gibt halt genug Tanten/Onkels/Omas/Opas die einem Jugendlichen oder jüngerem Erwachsenen aus ihrem Bekanntenkreis mehr geben, als "nötig"  

Ich hab auch schon PC von Verwandten "gepimpt" mit alten Teilen und gesagt "die Teile hätten mir bei ebay 50€ gebracht", und gegeben haben die mir 100€


aber wenn Ricorod keinen "Bekannten" findet, wird es echt schwer...


----------



## Ricorod (28. Mai 2013)

Also so spontan würde mir keiner einfallen, dem ich den andrehen könnte ^^
Ich könnte den Kerl fragen, der mir den verkauft hat, das war voher nämlich sein Firmen PC und der hat den selbst aufegrüstet, da er ein Computerspezialist ist ^^
Vielleicht könnte der den verticken?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2013)

Naja, kann man versuchen, aber ob der dann mehr bekommt als Du? Du kannst den aber fragen, ob er vlt nen Interessenten kennt.


----------



## Ricorod (28. Mai 2013)

Ok gut 
Danke für die nette Hilfe von euch 
Einzige Frage wäre nurnoch, ob in der Preisklasse bis 300 Euro ein gutes Notebook oder Netbook von acer der serie aspire da wäre, was windows 7 hat?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2013)

naja, so bis 400€, die sind eigentlich alle gleichgut...   aber 300€, hui... also, mit win7 find ich da nur ein einziges, das hat 11,6 Zoll: Lenovo IdeaPad S206, E2-1800, 4GB RAM, 320GB, Windows 7 Home Premium, grau (M8998GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und ansonsten nur noch Netbooks, die nur win7 Starter-Edition haben.

Win7 ist halt langsam immer mehr "ausgeräuchert" bei Laptops&co, vlt schau mal in Elektronikmärkten nach Restposten - ich hab vor 3 Monaten im ProMark nen 15.6 Toshiba mit win7 als Restposten für 550€ bekommen - ähnlich gute Modelle mit win8 kosteten durchgehen mind 650€. Die haben den sogar unter Einkaufspreis verkauft (hab ich am Monitor gesehen, als der Verkäufer die Rechnungsdaten eingegeben hat), weil die nur noch Notebooks mit win8 im Sortiment haben wollen/sollen und die Modelle mit win7 loswerden wollten.


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. Mai 2013)

Ricorod schrieb:


> Ok gut
> Danke für die nette Hilfe von euch
> Einzige Frage wäre nurnoch, ob in der Preisklasse bis 300 Euro ein gutes Notebook oder Netbook von acer der serie aspire da wäre, was windows 7 hat?


Für 300€ ein empfehlenswertes NB zu finden, ist nicht einfach. Hast du denn schon mal über ein Gebrauchtgerät nachgedacht?

z.B.:
Lenovo Thinkpad T400 - 6474/6475-B84/EC3/ZB4/CV2/DU7/EG1
Die Grafik reicht bei diesem Notebook zwar nur für Office-Arbeiten, aber dafür bekommst du ein Gerät, das in puncto Display, Tastatur und Verarbeitung in einer ganz anderen Liga als die 300€-Konkurrenz spielt.


----------



## Vendji (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

würde ebenfalls gerne einen Preis für meinen Rechner geschätzt bekommen:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 2600k, 3,4 GHz (+ Turbo Boost 3,8 GHz)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM (= 2x 4GB RAM)
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
Grafikkarte:  GTX 670 OC von Gigabyte
Motherboard: ASUS P67 Rev 3.0
Sound: Realtek HD Audio output
Festplatte: 120 GB SSD, 256 GB SSD, 1000 GB HDD
DVD Laufwerk: DVD/BD-Laufwerk (genauer weiß ich nicht)
Gehäuse: NoX eXtreme Coolbay Devil Edition


----------



## RichardLancelot (29. Mai 2013)

Also meine sorgfältige Schätzung wäre ein Neupreis von etwa 1500€!?
Ich denke trotz Gebrauch kann man für den Kasten noch 900-1000€ verlangen, denn billiger wird's bei solchen Komponenten auch nicht wenn man sich selbst ein System schreinert.


----------



## Vendji (29. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

ich hab mir die Einzelteile selbst gekauft und den Rechner selbst zusammengebastelt und es hat mir auch so ca. 1400 € gekostet.
Überlege mir auch den zu verkaufen und einen Alienware oder XMS zu kaufen, da ich mittlerweile nur WoW oder LoL zocke und aktuelle spiele nur auf Xbox 360 spiele....


----------



## RichardLancelot (29. Mai 2013)

Vendji schrieb:


> [...] Alienware oder XMS zu kaufen, da ich mittlerweile nur WoW oder LoL zocke und aktuelle spiele nur auf Xbox 360 spiele....


 Du sprichst von Notebooks, nehme ich an? Nunja, ich hab das Thema 'Gaming-NB' mit meinem letzten aufgegeben. Wenn man nicht auf die Mobilität angewiesen ist, stinken die Dinger eben gegenüber jedem Tower ab. Ich hab meinen Gaming-PC nach 3 Jahren für 450€ aufgerüstet und jetzt sicher wieder 3 Jahre Zeit bis Not am Mann ist. Wenn das NB anfängt bei aktuellen Games abzustinken hat man diese Option eben nicht. Sicher, derzeit interessiert dich nur WoW, aber früher oder später kommt auch mal wieder ein MMORPG welches die Anforderungen etwas in die Höhe schraubt.
Naja: Sollte es ein Spiele-NB werden, rate ich eher zu etwas aus dem Hause Schenker oder XMX, da zahlst du nämlich den Namen nicht in dem Rahmen mit wie du es bei Dell oder besonders bei Alienware tust.


----------



## Vendji (29. Mai 2013)

Ja sorry, ich spreche natürlich von Notebooks.
Bei einem reinen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis unterscheiden sich die XMX oder Schenker von den XPS oder Alienware nicht wirklich. Die XMX oder Schenker scheinen fürs erste natürlich billiger zu sein, bei der Konfigurierung vor der Bestellung aber sieht man immer eine schwache Grafikkarte, langsame HDD oder einen schwachen Prozessor, d.h. wenn ich dann dort auch die gleiche Konfigurierung einstelle, komme ich in etwas auf den gleichen Preis wie Alienware


----------



## RichardLancelot (29. Mai 2013)

Vendji schrieb:


> Ja sorry, ich spreche natürlich von Notebooks.
> Bei einem reinen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis unterscheiden sich die XMX oder Schenker von den XPS oder Alienware nicht wirklich. Die XMX oder Schenker scheinen fürs erste natürlich billiger zu sein, bei der Konfigurierung vor der Bestellung aber sieht man immer eine schwache Grafikkarte, langsame HDD oder einen schwachen Prozessor, d.h. wenn ich dann dort auch die gleiche Konfigurierung einstelle, komme ich in etwas auf den gleichen Preis wie Alienware


 Mhh, also ich hab jetzt mal den XMG P502 PRO und den Alienware M18x halbwegs identisch konfiguriert (GTX675, i7-6360, 8GB RAM, 500GB HDD) und da gibt's schon eine Preisspanne von fast 500€ 
Hintenraus ist's ja aber eh deine Knete, wichtig ist eben nur, dass man mal verglichen hat. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich mir auch nen Alienware-PC hinstellen, denn die Dinger sind optisch schonmal der nackte Überwahnsinn.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2013)

Also, ein gleichstarker PC lässt sich mit ner 2TB-Festplatte und Windows für ca 1000€ zusammenstellen. Die beiden SSDs machen den PC dann nochmal 200-250€ "teurer", aber da muss man einen finden, der beide SSDs auch voll mitbezahlt - wenn es nur um die Leistung geht, wirst Du da eher um die 600€ bekommen meiner Meinung nach. ICH würd die SSDs eher separat verkaufen, weil bei weitem nicht jeder für den "Luxus" einer SSD mehr ausgibt, und solche Leute bieten dann für den PC keinen Cent mehr, nur weil SSDs dabei sind  


Aber so oder so: wieso dann überhaupt ein Notebook? ^^ Stört es Dich so sehr, dass Du einen Tisch für den PC brauchst? Das billigste Alienware kostet 900€, da zahlst ja am Ende vermutlich sogar drauf, nur um den PC "wegzubekommen" und ein schlechteres Gerät im Haus zu haben ? ^^  WENN du unbedingt ein Notebook haben willst und nur LoL und WoW spielst, dann würd ich eher ein normales Notebook für 600-700€ holen, da haben viele eine Grafikkarte, die dafür locker reicht. 

Was soll denn Dein Wunsch-Notebook kosten?


----------



## RichardLancelot (29. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...] wenn es nur um die Leistung geht, wirst Du da eher um die 600€ bekommen meiner Meinung nach.


Das erscheint mir etwas wenig, selbst unter der Maßgabe dass es ein gebrauchtes Gerät ist. Wenn man die Komponenten und deren Neupreise betrachtet wären das ja min. 50% Wertverlust.

P.S.: Solltest du dich dazu entscheiden die SSDs einzeln zu verkloppen hast du HIER evtl. einen Interessenten für die 120er


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Das erscheint mir etwas wenig, selbst unter der Maßgabe dass es ein gebrauchtes Gerät ist. Wenn man die Komponenten und deren Neupreise betrachtet wären das ja min. 50% Wertverlust.


 Das bezieht sich eben auf einen PC OHNE die SSDs, weil nicht jeder Wert auf so was legst, und so nen PC kriegst Du NEU mit Windows für 1000€. Da wären 900€ auch viel zu viel für nen gebrauchten... 600€ würden es eher sein, 700€ kann man auch locker verlangen, vlt zahlt das auch jemand.


----------



## Kreon (29. Mai 2013)

Ricorod schrieb:


> Einzige Frage wäre nurnoch, ob in der Preisklasse bis 300 Euro ein gutes Notebook oder Netbook von acer der serie aspire da wäre, was windows 7 hat?


 
Hier hätten wir z. B. ein gutes Notebook vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis her. Allerdings etwas über deinem Budget. Aber 300 Euro sind wirklich sehr niedrig angesetzt. Und Komplettpcs mit Win 7 sind sehr, sehr selten geworden. Da wird es zusätzlich schwierig.


----------



## Ricorod (30. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, so bis 400€, die sind eigentlich alle gleichgut...   aber 300€, hui... also, mit win7 find ich da nur ein einziges, das hat 11,6 Zoll: Lenovo IdeaPad S206, E2-1800, 4GB RAM, 320GB, Windows 7 Home Premium, grau (M8998GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> und ansonsten nur noch Netbooks, die nur win7 Starter-Edition haben.
> 
> Win7 ist halt langsam immer mehr "ausgeräuchert" bei Laptops&co, vlt schau mal in Elektronikmärkten nach Restposten - ich hab vor 3 Monaten im ProMark nen 15.6 Toshiba mit win7 als Restposten für 550€ bekommen - ähnlich gute Modelle mit win8 kosteten durchgehen mind 650€. Die haben den sogar unter Einkaufspreis verkauft (hab ich am Monitor gesehen, als der Verkäufer die Rechnungsdaten eingegeben hat), weil die nur noch Notebooks mit win8 im Sortiment haben wollen/sollen und die Modelle mit win7 loswerden wollten.


 
Netbook würde auch gehen  wollte halt ein aspire modell, weil ich die am besten finde und für zocken brauche ich das sowieso nicht  wenn überhaupt zocke ich minecraft oder lotro  
gäbe es da eins? (am besten mit 4gb arbeitsspeicher und 500gb)
ich habe zwar welche gefunden, weiß aber nicht, ob die gut sind.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Ricorod schrieb:


> Netbook würde auch gehen  wollte halt ein aspire modell, weil ich die am besten finde und für zocken brauche ich das sowieso nicht  wenn überhaupt zocke ich minecraft oder lotro
> gäbe es da eins? (am besten mit 4gb arbeitsspeicher und 500gb)
> ich habe zwar welche gefunden, weiß aber nicht, ob die gut sind.



Für nur 300€, oder doch auch was mehr? Verlink die halt mal


----------



## Ricorod (30. Mai 2013)

Also der hier ist zwar nur mit linux aber windows 7 könnte ich ja noch draufmachen : Acer Aspire E1-531-B968G50Mnks Intel Dual-Core 2x 2.20GHz, *8GB* RAM und 500GB Festplatte bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder hier mit windows 7: http://acersonderposten.de/cms/angebote/liste/Sonderposten Acer Notebooks,Netbooks und Tablets.pdf
(direkt der 1.)


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Bei dem Preis machst Du nix falsch, aber doll ist das natürlich nicht - hat ja seinen Sinn, dass es teurere Modelle gibt und selbst 400-500€ noch eher "günstig" sind    das reicht aber natürlich für Surfen usw. voll aus.


----------



## Ricorod (30. Mai 2013)

Ja mehr brauch' ich auch nicht  brauche nur Internet, office und gegebenfalls mal videobearbeitungsprogramm für dynchros ;D


----------

